
Startup Resonado Reinvents the Speaker with Its Flat Core Technology - rbanffy
https://spectrum.ieee.org/the-institute/ieee-member-news/startup-resonado-reinvents-the-speaker-with-its-flat-core-technology?utmsource=theinstitutealert&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=theinstitutealert-10-22-19&mkt_tok=eyJpIjoiWlRSbE9URm1NRE5oWm1SaCIsInQiOiJVUjVZV3ZCXC9Yak5Md1BvMWkwaEorWnhqZnZQaDE5TU53a2xDVjFUUFVOcEJPbEhJMHZxeG1EQkZsWXpuRHo3VjlaXC9IclwvdkFMUjN0MERlODc2RjBTZ2NqWXZJc0ZiWkhqXC9zYlI5OFladGIreTh6N1kxZnFuNWpcL3lsSFFrdFhSIn0%3D
======
vhodges
How are these different or improve upon
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monsoon_(speakers)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monsoon_\(speakers\))
(planer speakers from 20 years ago)?

